# Monkey Mummy Madness!



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, tonight, we came home from shopping, put the shopping away & then I went upstairs to have a shave. After shaving, I went into the monkey room where my marmosets live. I was shocked to find the 2 latest babies (5 weeks old) dead on the aviary floor! I yelled for Clark to come up & I just couldn't think what had gone wrong. I entered the aviary, without my normal protective clothing (balaclava, coat & gloves) to remove the babies bodies. As I picked up the first one, I was astounded to hear it squeak! I passed it to Clark outside the aviary, & picked up the second body, which was unfortunately dead. I had to fend off the parents with a towel as they were not impressed by my presence.

The lifeless little body of the live baby blinked its eyes & moved it's head slightly. We started to warm it up. We put it in a tank with a warm towel & suspended a heat lamp above it. We then had to go out for an hour, & I knew in my heart that when we came back we would find another dead monkey.

Well we came home & Clark went upstairs first, & as he got to the top of the stairs he gasped. I suspected he had seen the dead baby marmoset. "Its up & active!" he said. As I got to where Clark was, I saw the little monkey sat up on the towel looking up at us, much more alert & aware. I did not want to risk putting the baby back in with it's parents, incase they abandoned it, so we were going to have to take care of this tiny marmoset. We made up some baby food & the little nipper went straight for it, lapping it up. We set up a cage for it & put in a nest box & a nice cuddly teddy. 

So we are monkey mummies at the moment!

Pics to follow soon


----------



## skink-king (Sep 2, 2009)

aww shame one died R.I.P little monkey, but at least one survived eh i will look forward to pics: victory:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shame about the one baby, but at least the other is up and active. 

Can't wait for pics :flrt::flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh what a shame to find them like that, but I guess these things do happen. At least you have been able to save the one so far & lets hope he goes on to make a full recovery.

Where there no signs of damge to the babies to indicate what has gone wrong?

DO you think perhaps all the fireworks might have something to do with this happening?


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

So sorry to hear of the loss of your baby marmoset. Hope your other little one goes from strength to strength.

Have you no idea why !!!.

Hope the other little one continues to improve and please let us know how it is doing.

May I ask what do you feed him / her ( what type of milk replacement )

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awww colin so sorry about the dead bubba 

great the other lil un is doing well 

ahem pics mr :whistling2::flrt::lol2:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

So sorry about the little one Colin, hope the other one goes from strength to strength:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear you lost one of the babies Colin! Bet thats upsetting! But still you have the one baby and your doing all you can for him! fingers crossed he does well and can't wait to see pics!! Keep us updated on the story/progress


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words guys! The little marmoset seems to be doing well. She (we think its a she) is doing ok with her eating & is pretty much feeding on her own, but still needs a bit of coaxing. She is very loud at times when she wants something & she likes to cuddle up to my chest for warmth. Just waiting for some pics to be sent to my email.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks for all the kind words guys! The little marmoset seems to be doing well. She (we think its a she) is doing ok with her eating & is pretty much feeding on her own, but still needs a bit of coaxing. She is very loud at times when she wants something & she likes to cuddle up to my chest for warmth. Just waiting for some pics to be sent to my email.


so glad she is doing well colin :flrt::flrt:

hurry up with them pics :2thumb::flrt::flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

* twiddles fingers waiting for pics*:whistling2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Gets fuming waiting for pics!!


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Where are the pics? :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Sorry about the wait guys, but finally, here they are..............

On Clark's head!









Sooo cute!








:flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Mega droooooooooooooooooooool:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: she is absolutely beautiful :no1:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

My wife Debra said aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:.

She ( ? ) is absolutley gorgeous, fingers are crossed for you and the baby.

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

oh




my 




gooodness


she is adorable and i like clarks hair!!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cheers guys! She is so adorable!

And Connor, Clark's hair is pretty funky isn't it? He had it re-dyed on Saturday too.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Cheers guys! She is so adorable!
> 
> And Connor, Clark's hair is pretty funky isn't it? He had it re-dyed on Saturday too.


it is...


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Sooooooooooooooooo cute :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry about the wait guys, but finally, here they are..............
> 
> On Clark's head!
> image
> ...


awwwwww colin she is adorable :flrt::flrt:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Happy the baby is doing well - so, so cute.

I wish I had the time, space and experience to be able to throw at some of these little cuddlies.

Well done


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

are you an adult gay man???

Marina


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> are you an adult gay man???
> 
> Marina


 
qui......? <manual impression>


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not normally a monkey fan but she is very cute!!! 
Good luck and I hope she keeps getting stronger!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> are you an adult gay man???
> 
> Marina


I am! Why?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I am! Why?


 
well a gay man yes.......not sure about the adult bit <<S******>> 

will ring you tomorrow col
thanks for your patience!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

lol sorry to begin with your posts made me think you were quite young then i thought your were female.

Just needed to ask, it makes no difference. lol


Cute littl bubby must have been quite a relief to know that it was still alive. First time mum?

Marina


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well a gay man yes.......not sure about the adult bit <<S******>>
> 
> will ring you tomorrow col
> thanks for your patience!


No probs chick x

And next time you come to the shop I'm gonna slap your arse! hehe


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Very cute little baby Col/Clarke I hope she now goes from strength to strength :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> lol sorry to begin with your posts made me think you were quite young then i thought your were female.
> 
> Just needed to ask, it makes no difference. lol
> 
> ...


I am young! I'm 28! :lol2:
No, the parent marmosets have had babies before. This little cutie is from their 3rd litter.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> Very cute little baby Col/Clarke I hope she now goes from strength to strength :2thumb:


Thanks Ken! She has been exploring the bathroom tonight & falling in the sink (empty) & climbing mirrors :lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Same age as me.

Oh er what would cause that then?
Marina


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Marinam2 said:


> Same age as me.
> 
> Oh er what would cause that then?
> Marina


I must admit I thought you were older than that :lol2: Just goes to show how we can get the wrong impression of people from their posts eh?

I can only think that maybe the foreworks or the cold had something to do with the problem with the baby marmosets.


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

aww, poor monkeys! i guess in a way your lucky that one was strong enough to withstand the shock, good job you checked them when you did! she sure looks healthy, are you planning on reintegrating her back into the family?


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Hii Colin! 

Hows the baby monkey coming along? 
Hope everything is ok =)
xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> No probs chick x
> 
> *And next time you come to the shop I'm gonna slap your arse! hehe*


 
why dya think i said it? :gasp::lol2:

i rung your mobile but ot nothin today? need you to send me the shop no hun x


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The latest installment:

Little miss monkey has had a play on the stairs tonight with her adoptive dad (me). She scampered up most of the steps until she reached the middle landing. There she climbed up a dragon tree, & after falling out of that, she tried hard to grab some gravel at the bottom of an empty tank, through the glass! :lol2: After all that, she fell asleep in her dad's arms.

Here are the pics!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

lizard queen said:


> aww, poor monkeys! i guess in a way your lucky that one was strong enough to withstand the shock, good job you checked them when you did! she sure looks healthy, are you planning on reintegrating her back into the family?


I am wary of introducing her back to the family incase they are aggressive towards her. I think she will have her rearing finished by us, & then if I have my way, she will stay with us! hehe


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Charlottie said:


> Hii Colin!
> 
> Hows the baby monkey coming along?
> Hope everything is ok =)
> xx


Hey Char,
She is coming on great! check the pics! :flrt: xx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> why dya think i said it? :gasp::lol2:
> 
> i rung your mobile but ot nothin today? need you to send me the shop no hun x


I'll text you the shop number tomorrow babe


----------



## mrsTeegsta (Feb 26, 2009)

hey she is the most beautiful thing i have ever seen!!! good luck with her and i hope u get your way and keep her she looks a cheeky lil un n will keep u and ya partner on ya toes hehe oh 1 last thing AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW i want i want i want wish i never had to get rid of my lil man


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done you!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

She is doing brilliantly. What great Daddies you are:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

Arghhhhhhhh I SO want Marms!


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

So amazingly cute, well done with her, shes adorable, make sure to keep updating us!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww shes even cuter :flrt:
Glad she is doing so well!! 
and you two will make great dads hehe!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm really saddened to say that for some reason which I am really struggling to understand, baby passed away tonight. Her body was limp when we came back from work.

I do not understand what went wrong. She has been fine for the whole 6 days we have been rearing her. As you can see from the photos, she was active & playful. I am gutted! I held her little body in my hand tonight & I couldn't help but think maybe I could have done more, or maybe I missed something. I will bury her in the garden tomorrow. 

Rest In Peace Baby! xxx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi all,
> I'm really saddened to say that for some reason which I am really struggling to understand, baby passed away tonight. Her body was limp when we came back from work.
> 
> I do not understand what went wrong. She has been fine for the whole 6 days we have been rearing her. As you can see from the photos, she was active & playful. I am gutted! I held her little body in my hand tonight & I couldn't help but think maybe I could have done more, or maybe I missed something. I will bury her in the garden tomorrow.
> ...


sleep well baby

babe you did everything you could for her, so dont beat yourself up, easier said than done i know, cos i do the same but you were a great mum, no doubt about that x


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi all,
> I'm really saddened to say that for some reason which I am really struggling to understand, baby passed away tonight. Her body was limp when we came back from work.
> 
> I do not understand what went wrong. She has been fine for the whole 6 days we have been rearing her. As you can see from the photos, she was active & playful. I am gutted! I held her little body in my hand tonight & I couldn't help but think maybe I could have done more, or maybe I missed something. I will bury her in the garden tomorrow.
> ...


So very very sorry to hear this sad news.
You did everything you could.
RIP baby marmie xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awww  col im so sorry you lost her 

RIP lil girl :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Although she was only in need of our help for 6 days, I became very attached to her, & I think its fair to say I think she had some recognition towards me. She would come scampering to me if anything spooked her, & she would hold her hands out when I went to get her from her cage.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Babies are inherently fragile- you did your best, mate.


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

owww im sorry u lost her, im sure she knew 100% u did everything u could for her!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so sorry...  She had the best Mom possible, I've no doubt. You did all you could for her {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

You did all you could for monkey dont go blaming your self! as everyone has said you were great parents!! 

Really sorry to hear you loss
xx


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Colin

Sorry to hear about the loss of the baby Marmoset.

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear the baby did not survive after all your efforts - maybe mummy monkey knew something was wrong & thats why she abandoned them etc in the first place - which means there was nothing else you could have done & its just nature taking its course :sad:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys! It means a lot! I am still wondering whether i missed anything or whether I could have done anything different, but cannot think of anything.

Ken, I did think that maybe the parents knew something was amiss & that was why the babies were seemingly left.


----------



## yonark (May 23, 2007)

i am usually on the lizard section but thought i would have a wee nose on this side. i am sitting here with teary eyes. i am very sorry to hear about your wee one, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

yonark said:


> i am usually on the lizard section but thought i would have a wee nose on this side. i am sitting here with teary eyes. i am very sorry to hear about your wee one, my heart goes out to you.


Thank you! She was a fab little character.


----------



## Indicus (May 3, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thank you! She was a fab little character.


What a little stunner, really sorry for your loss


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

sorry to hear that Colin


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thats too bad. i'd agree with the thought that the parents knew that something was wrong - don't forget with marms both the parents look after the young as well as any siblings old enough, so to drop a baby means that the entire family is ignoring it, not just mum. it could also have been that her immune system wasn't ready to handle the pathogens outside your monkey room, i've had a hand reared marm die at 4 months thanks to meningitis. 
what ever the reason it still sucks, i know how attached you get to these things as they do recognise you, but nature is a b***h!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cheers guys!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Stress and unsuitable living conditions often make parent animals abandon their babies so I understand.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Stress and unsuitable living conditions often make parent animals abandon their babies so I understand.



How thoughtful of you to post such a kind comment after such a sad event -NOT


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Stress and unsuitable living conditions often make parent animals abandon their babies so I understand.


well we can rule that one out straight away then as a cause of death as their enclosure was more than suitable for them and when i visited and saw them they were anything but stressed. They were well cared for and the babies along with parents were doing well. im sure you would agree pam if you had actually seen where they live


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Only just catch up with this thread. Have followed it from the beginning and I am sadden that the little baby passed away all so sudden. At least this baby was given a chance and had a very active happy 6 days with your care. 

R.I.P littlen.


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

even if they were kept in a shoe box in the back of a cupboard a monkey would never abandon its baby for no reason. i've seen them carrying their still born around for weeks as they refuse to admit they're gone. they're as attached to their family as people, maybe even more so.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Stress and unsuitable living conditions often make parent animals abandon their babies so I understand.


Strange then, how my marmosets have successfully reared 2 sets of young before this one eh!!! If they were stressed & lived in unsuitable conditions, they would not have had success twice previously would they??? 

You are just showing your true colours here, as is clear for all to see. You know little about how I maintain my marmosets & you must know even less about primates, yet you must pass your vile judgement & make accusations.

Please could someone quote this for Fenwitch to see, as I am honoured to be on her ignore list!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Strange then, how my marmosets have successfully reared 2 sets of young before this one eh!!! If they were stressed & lived in unsuitable conditions, they would not have had success twice previously would they???
> 
> You are just showing your true colours here, as is clear for all to see. You know little about how I maintain my marmosets & you must know even less about primates, yet you must pass your vile judgement & make accusations.
> 
> Please could someone quote this for Fenwitch to see, as I am honoured to be on her ignore list!


there ya go colin.....

though i dont understand why pam would respond on a thread of yours if she has you on ignore? surely she knows you will respond so would want to see it?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> there ya go colin.....
> 
> though i dont understand why pam would respond on a thread of yours if she has you on ignore? surely she knows you will respond so would want to see it?


Thanks chick!

Personally I think my 'ignore' status is turned on & off, so she can see what I am posting every now & again. She is probably just trying to cause upset, as she tends to do often enough, but I'm sure all us regulars already know thats what she's like! Still suprises me just how many of the regulars are still her friend & who actually defend her when people get sick of her spiteful comments & come back at her with similar remarks.


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Stress and unsuitable living conditions often make parent animals abandon their babies so I understand.


stop being so pathetic and holding grudges Pam


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

i seee, theres some history here. doom!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Stress and unsuitable living conditions often make parent animals abandon their babies so I understand.


That was a bit harsh?! was there really any need to post it! Especially when you havent seen the conditions they live in! i have seen the enclosure and there is plently of space and the parents dont seem stressed at all and have plently of room. As colin has said they have succesfully raised two previous litters!! so how about you get your facts right before stating something as low as that!! You dont want to be sending out bad vibes!! 



Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks chick!
> 
> Personally I think my 'ignore' status is turned on & off, so she can see what I am posting every now & again. She is probably just trying to cause upset, as she tends to do often enough, but I'm sure all us regulars already know thats what she's like! Still suprises me just how many of the regulars are still her friend & who actually defend her when people get sick of her spiteful comments & come back at her with similar remarks.


I totally agree :2thumb:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Strange then, how my marmosets have successfully reared 2 sets of young before this one eh!!! If they were stressed & lived in unsuitable conditions, they would not have had success twice previously would they???
> 
> You are just showing your true colours here, as is clear for all to see. You know little about how I maintain my marmosets & you must know even less about primates, yet you must pass your vile judgement & make accusations.
> 
> Please could someone quote this for Fenwitch to see, as I am honoured to be on her ignore list!


dont know how she has the cheek when most of us have seen the video of her house and the state its in


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> dont know how she has the cheek when most of us have seen the video of her house and the state its in


:lol2:


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

ami_j said:


> dont know how she has the cheek when most of us have seen the video of her house and the state its in


She's in a state for saying that after such a sad loss


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

SaZzY said:


> She's in a state after saying that after such a sad loss


yup...bloody disgraceful tbh....


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

ami_j said:


> yup...bloody disgraceful tbh....


Tottally agree!!


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

*hugs* col. If everyone on here was like you this forum would be a better place. Even if you have a problem with someone theres no need for pure spite :whip:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SaZzY said:


> *hugs* col. If everyone on here was like you this forum would be a better place. Even if you have a problem with someone theres no need for pure spite :whip:


Wow, thats very sweet, thanks Saz! :flrt:

I notice Fenny hasn't replied back to me, despite the fact she has been online since me replying to her post!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, thats very sweet, thanks Saz! :flrt:
> 
> I notice Fenny hasn't replied back to me, despite the fact she has been online since me replying to her post!


aye shes on now...i wonder how she would feel someone showing her the same disprespect over the death of one of HER animals...


----------



## SaZzY (Mar 4, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Wow, thats very sweet, thanks Saz! :flrt:
> 
> I notice Fenny hasn't replied back to me, despite the fact she has been online since me replying to her post!


Its true, you stick up for your beliefs without being cruel, vicious, hurtful etc, your always helping out, and your funny....right im gonna stop now :blush:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

SaZzY said:


> Its true, you stick up for your beliefs without being cruel, vicious, hurtful etc, your always helping out, and your funny....right im gonna stop now :blush:


hes the exact opposite of some ppl :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, thanks guys! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Colin I think you are needed on another marmie thread:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Colin I think you are needed on another marmie thread:whistling2:


Thanks Shell, just seen to it x


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

SaZzY said:


> Its true, you stick up for your beliefs without being cruel, vicious, hurtful etc, your always helping out, and your funny....right im gonna stop now :blush:


Well said!!


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Colin's got a fan club :2thumb::lol2::2thumb:
Don't think Pam has:devil:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

africa said:


> Colin's got a fan club :2thumb::lol2::2thumb:
> Don't think Pam has:devil:


are you suprised.....lol


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i like Pam, doesnt mean i agree with some of the stuff she says but i still like her. Just as i like Colin, though i dont disagree with him half as much :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i like both pam and colin too 

everyone is different would be boring if not 

i have met both of them in person and think highly of them both too


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i like Pam, doesnt mean i agree with some of the stuff she says but i still like her. Just as i like Colin, though i dont disagree with him half as much :lol2:


Same, I've disagreed with both I still think both are awesome :no1::flrt: That said, I usually don't publicly disagree with Fenny because it's more likely to get into a slanging match rather then a debate but hey ho :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well thanks for all the lovely things being said peeps :flrt:

As many of you know, I was a friend of Fenwoman in the past, until she publicly called me a cruel dog owner for using a dog crate! This came without her knowing how big the crate was, how long my dog was in the crate for, etc etc, but still I was branded cruel. So there endeth the picnic! It was then that I started to see her true colours, with her opinionated post, & harsh tones, & hypocritical values.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:gasp:A DOG CRATE! 

ooo you do it like that do you :mf_dribble:

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: Sorry colin, Im bored, need to amuse myself somehow :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> :gasp:A DOG CRATE!
> 
> ooo you do it like that do you :mf_dribble:
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: Sorry colin, Im bored, need to amuse myself somehow :lol2:


Sam, you are terrible :lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Sam, you are terrible :lol2:


Ill get my coat :blush:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

I also like both people! think there both very nice although I havn't met colin, only Pam!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> I also like both people! think there both very nice although I havn't met colin, only Pam!


Cheers Joe, we may meet one day! :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

OMW just read this now, im so so sorry for the loss of the babies, n im sure u did everything u could for the littlen one these things just happen sometimes hun, lots of hugs for u both.

i have seen col n clerks monkeys n they are beautiful n there home is lovely i couldnt fault it even if i tried, they looked very happy when i was there n having a good run n jump about, with good food n a very clean home.

as 4 the crappy comment from u know who, just ignore her silly witchi ways, all i can say what a bitter old lady. when she cleans her own home then she start commenting on others :bash:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> OMW just read this now, im so so sorry for the loss of the babies, n im sure u did everything u could for the littlen one these things just happen sometimes hun, lots of hugs for u both.
> 
> i have seen col n clerks monkeys n they are beautiful n there home is lovely i couldnt fault it even if i tried, they looked very happy when i was there n having a good run n jump about, with good food n a very clean home.
> 
> as 4 the crappy comment from u know who, just ignore her silly witchi ways, all i can say what a bitter old lady. when she cleans her own home then she start commenting on others :bash:


its clark get it right! he always throws a bitch fit when i get it wrong so watch out! :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its clark get it right! he always throws a bitch fit when i get it wrong so watch out! :lol2:


But you have to admit Clerk did sound funnier :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> OMW just read this now, im so so sorry for the loss of the babies, n im sure u did everything u could for the littlen one these things just happen sometimes hun, lots of hugs for u both.
> 
> i have seen col n clerks monkeys n they are beautiful n there home is lovely i couldnt fault it even if i tried, they looked very happy when i was there n having a good run n jump about, with good food n a very clean home.
> 
> as 4 the crappy comment from u know who, just ignore her silly witchi ways, all i can say what a bitter old lady. when she cleans her own home then she start commenting on others :bash:


Thanks babe! You guys must come to visit again soon, now you are a bit closer. And the offer of babysitting still stands! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its clark get it right! he always throws a bitch fit when i get it wrong so watch out! :lol2:


:lol2: Tis true, he does!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well we can rule that one out straight away then as a cause of death as their enclosure was more than suitable for them and when i visited and saw them they were anything but stressed. They were well cared for and the babies along with parents were doing well. im sure you would agree pam if you had actually seen where they live


sorry to hear about the baby and had thought the same as pam but i was more thinking due to the cage being ok for 2 there was 6 in there would that still make it ok for the amount of animals in there not a dig at colin at all a question

and sorry again to hear about the baby she was a cutie


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> OMW just read this now, im so so sorry for the loss of the babies, n im sure u did everything u could for the littlen one these things just happen sometimes hun, lots of hugs for u both.
> 
> i have seen col n clerks monkeys n they are beautiful n there home is lovely i couldnt fault it even if i tried, they looked very happy when i was there n having a good run n jump about, with good food n a very clean home.
> 
> as 4 the crappy comment from u know who, just ignore her silly witchi ways, all i can say what a bitter old lady. when she cleans her own home then she start commenting on others :bash:


also the bit on this about cleaning there house is un called for theres someone else on this topic that keeps there animals in sub standard conditions and needs to clean there house from pictures av seen and its not colin before people think thats who am on about


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> sorry to hear about the baby and had thought the same as pam but i was more thinking due to the cage being ok for 2 there was 6 in there would that still make it ok for the amount of animals in there not a dig at colin at all a question
> 
> and sorry again to hear about the baby she was a cutie


Hi Adam,
No, there is enough room for 6 marmosets in the aviary easily. The strong bond between a marm family means that even if the enclosure wasn't big enough for 6, there would not be any repurcusions (sp) like this.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hi Adam,
> No, there is enough room for 6 marmosets in the aviary easily. The strong bond between a marm family means that even if the enclosure wasn't big enough for 6, there would not be any repurcusions (sp) like this.


ok thanks how is the mum doing everyones going on about babys and how you are feeling (not in a bad way) but no ones ask how mum is has she shown signs of looking for them or anything even tho she abanndoned them


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> ok thanks how is the mum doing everyones going on about babys and how you are feeling (not in a bad way) but no ones ask how mum is has she shown signs of looking for them or anything even tho she abanndoned them


Tia the mum is fine. When I entered the aviary to retrieve the lifeless babies, Darwin the dad jumped on my back a couple of times, so I had to use a towel to deter him. But other than that & the noise the family were making that made me go & investigate initially, they have shown no signs of distress & are all fine.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

thats good : victory:

did you have a pm done 

mummy must of known there was something up its werd how animals know when theres something just not right


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> thats good : victory:
> 
> did you have a pm done
> 
> mummy must of known there was something up its werd how animals know when theres something just not right


No, we were so upset at her sudden loss, I buried her in the garden.

It is uncanny how animals can tell these things.


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

sorry to hear that you have lost two such beautifull and interesting creatures..

some things are just not meant to be... but i hope the rest of you marmmy family continues to thrive!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

naz_pixie said:


> sorry to hear that you have lost two such beautifull and interesting creatures..
> 
> some things are just not meant to be... but i hope the rest of you marmmy family continues to thrive!


Thanks for the kind words! : victory:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

adamntitch said:


> also the bit on this about cleaning there house is un called for theres someone else on this topic that keeps there animals in sub standard conditions and needs to clean there house from pictures av seen and its not colin before people think thats who am on about


why whos this other person?? i think fenwitchs comment was uncalled for :devil:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> its clark get it right! he always throws a bitch fit when i get it wrong so watch out! :lol2:


shut it big boobs :lol2: thats what i meant, it was late n i was tired, sorry clerk whooops i meant clark :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> why whos this other person?? i think fenwitchs comment was uncalled for :devil:


I agree!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks babe! You guys must come to visit again soon, now you are a bit closer. And the offer of babysitting still stands! :flrt:


sod the baby sitting, how about adoption :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> sod the baby sitting, how about adoption :lol2:


Hey, don't tempt us! hehe


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Hey, don't tempt us! hehe


rite when should i send jonny round then :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> rite when should i send jonny round then :lol2:


Ooooo, thats even more tempting!!! :lol2:


----------

